# Oklacon 2010, 10/29 - 10-31



## Istanbul (Sep 15, 2010)

So, who's going? I know I'll be there for the third year in a row. It's one of the most fun and relaxed cons I've ever seen, and it's not so huge as to be impersonal.

For those who don't know, it's hosted in Roman Nose State Park in Watonga, OK.

If you need more information, click HERE.


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm thinking on heading down  that way


----------



## Ratchet4620 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll be there ^^


----------



## VonRedwing (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 2, 2010)

In news that should come as no surprise to anyone, I had a great time at Oklacon and fully intend to return next year.

Incidentally, does anyone have video footage of the panel I gave, The Furry Image?


----------



## Falconpunch (Nov 5, 2010)

I was there.


----------

